# 1987 5000 brake problem



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

i seem to have a pressure buildup somewhere in the hydraulic system.
when driving long distances, every 30-40 miles all four brakes begin to lock and the further the car is driven the worse it gets (taken to the extreme, eventually the fluid will heat up to the point the pedal goes down to the floor.). so when it happens i stop the car for 10-15 minutes until the pressure comes off and then i can go another 30-40 miles. repeat until destination is reached.
i got a power steering/brake pump and a fluid accumulator (affectionatly refered to as "the bomb" i am told) but i haven't put them in yet. if i could i'd like to find out exactly what the problem is before i start spilling that expensive hydraulic fluid all over the place. another thing that may or may not be relevant: there is a slow hydraulic fluid leak out of the steering rack (it seems to get worse though if i let the pressure build too much).
any thoughts? thanks.


----------



## RottyB5A2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 1987 5000 brake problem (jetta5000)*

Wow, I guess I should have checked this thread before posting mine. Identical issues on my 100. Hopefully someone will know.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*it worked ^_^*

i replaced them both and the problem was probably the bomb but either way its fixed. and for the record i hate 20 year old brake lines.


----------



## haawill (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: 1987 5000 brake problem (jetta5000)*

I had a problem like that with my 1990 200 wagon stick ... turned out to be the brake master clyinder ... replaced that and it was fine ./


----------

